# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون رقم 8 لسنة 2010

## محمد الملا



----------


## محمد الملا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
اتشرف بأن ارفق لجمع الاخوة قانون حقوق الاشخاص ذوي الاعاقة رقم 8 لسنة 2010 بدولة الكويت 
راجيا الفائدة للجميع

----------

